

Aljazeera News website hacked  - level09
http://aljazeera.net/

======
smoody
Why would anyone click on a link to view a hacked website? If a website has
been hacked, then it could also be transmitted malware to viewers' computers,
couldn't it?

~~~
level09
Not really, unless you are still on IE6

~~~
kapitalx
It isn't impossible. There will always be zero-day vulnerabilities in any
software. Here is an example that even chrome sandbox can have holes:

[http://www.techspot.com/news/47731-google-rushes-out-
chrome-...](http://www.techspot.com/news/47731-google-rushes-out-chrome-patch-
for-sandbox-exploit-other-still-lurks.html)

------
rhplus
Does anyone know any of the technical details yet? Was it a DNS hijack or a
full server hack?

This appears to have only affected the Arabic version of Aljazeera, not the
global English version. Interestingly, it looks like the two sites are running
different stacks. The Arabic version appears to be behind a CDN/load-balancer
on Linux ("Footprint Distributor V4.8") while the English version is running
IIS 6.0 on Windows.

Aljazeera.com:
[http://toolbar.netcraft.com/site_report?url=http://www.aljaz...](http://toolbar.netcraft.com/site_report?url=http://www.aljazeera.com)

Aljazeera.net:
[http://toolbar.netcraft.com/site_report?url=http://www.aljaz...](http://toolbar.netcraft.com/site_report?url=http://www.aljazeera.net)

------
xSwag
Quick translation from Gizmodo[1]:

"We have hacked you because your lack of support of Syrian government and
militant groups backed by that government. Al Jazeera has been spreading lies.
We're compelled to do so on behalf of the Syrian people."

[1][http://gizmodo.com/5940345/al+jazeera-gets-the-crap-
hacked-o...](http://gizmodo.com/5940345/al+jazeera-gets-the-crap-hacked-out-
of-it)

~~~
level09
This translation is completely wrong (I'm a native Arabic speaker), check out
the comments below for the right translation..

------
stack0v3erfl0w
Screenshot for those who can't access the website :

<http://i.imgur.com/JiWWx.jpg>

~~~
sharkweek
Anyone able to translate?

edit: azenned already did: "In response to your attitude against Syria, (
Syrian people and Government ) and your support to the Terrorist & Armed
Groups, and sharing Fake news, your site has been hacked and this is our
response to you. ( Al Rashedon hakcker group.)" --
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4475743>

~~~
abuzzooz
In response to your stands against Syria (people and government) and special
encouragement to armed terrorist organizations, and posting false news. Your
website was hacked and this is our response to you.

------
ldng
Aljazeera English is apparently down. <http://www.aljazeera.com/>

~~~
level09
Not from my location (Dubai) are you in Asia ?

------
mollstam
Translation?

~~~
azenned
Translation : In response to your attitude against Syria, ( Syrian people and
Government ) and your support to the Terrorist & Armed Groups, and sharing
Fake news, your site has been hacked and this is our response to you. ( Al
Rashedon hakcker group.)

------
ComputerGuru
Back up and running now, it seems.

EDIT

This is what I saw, and am still seeing: <http://cl.ly/image/431J1p1g1A2f>

From Comcast in Illinois.

~~~
acdanger
Still appears to be down to me: <http://imgur.com/Yhova>

Anyone have a translation?

------
vikrambose
Can someone please translate the text on the arabic language site?
<http://i.imgur.com/Qe7VR.jpg>

~~~
vikrambose
Nevermind, I got it ;

Got the original text from The Syrian Electronic Army -

Syrian Electronic Army Message to Al Jazeera Network الى أداة القتل الإعلامي
"الجزيرة" لقد بلغ فيكم الإنحدار الأخلاقي والمهني الى حد الحضيض , فبدل أن
تكونوا وسيلة إعلام تنقل الحقائق أصبحتم وسيلة للترويج عن جرائم المسلحين الذين
عاثوا في أرض سورية فساداً وقتلاً وسفكاً لدماء وبإشرافكم وتمويلكم وانحطاطكم
الإخلاقي , اليوم تمكن الجيش السوري الإلكتروني من اختراق موقعكم ولكن حذار ان
يخترق الجيش العربي السوري أرضكم , ويذيقكم كأس الموت التي تسقونها للشعب السوري
بنفاقكم وكذبكم , واليوم اذا تمكنتم من تشويه الحقيقة ونشر شائعات عن قرب دخول
عصابات ما يسمى " الجيش السوري الحر " الى العاصمة دمشق , فنؤكد لكم اننا
اخترقناكم من قلب العاصمة دمشق , التي يحميها من الجيش العربي السوري كما يحمي كل
شبر من أرض سورية العظيمة بقيادة الفريق الركن رئيس الجمهورية العربية السورية
بشار حافظ الأسد , وكما أعلنها الأسد امام الكون وقال لكم ولأمثالكم من حثالة
التاريخ : خسئتم , نؤكد لكم انكم خسئتم بحق ودماء شهدائنا لن ننساها طالما حيينا
وعهركم الإعلامي الذ يرعاه حمدكم الذي انقلب على والده سيكون سبب غضب عربي على كل
عامل في هذه المؤسسة الإرهابية وختاما نقولها باللهجة العامية السوري المحببة :
الله محي الجيش ,, الجيش السوري الإلكتروني مر من هنا ...

and translation according to Google translate -

Syrian Electronic Army Message to Al Jazeera Network To media killings tool
"island" I was moral regression in you and vocational pretty trashed, and
instead of you to be a media movement of the facts have become a way to
promote the gunmen who went on crimes in the land of Syria havoc and killed
and Svka blood, Bahravkm, Tamweelcom moral Anahtatkm, Today e enables the
Syrian army from penetrating your site, but beware that penetrates the Syrian
Arab army your land, and Ivikkm Cup-Tsagunha death of the Syrian people
Bnfaqkm and Kzpkm, Today, if you were able to distort the truth and spreading
rumors about the imminent entry gangs of so-called "Free Syrian Army" to the
capital Damascus, Venakd you that we Achterguenakm from the heart of the
capital, Damascus, which is protected from the Syrian Arab army also protects
every inch of the land of Syria great led Lt. Gen. President the Syrian Arab
Republic Bashar al-Assad, As announced by Assad in front of the universe and
you and like you said from the scum of history: Khositm, we assure you that
you truly Khositm and blood of our martyrs will not forget as long as we live
And Ahrkm the tastiest sponsored media Hmedkm which capsized and his father
will be the cause of Arab anger on every worker in this terrorist enterprise
Finally we say vernacular Syrian favorite: God Mohi army, Syrian army-mail
over here ...

------
BabuBill
AJE is still offline (and the last 15 hours minimum) in CA, USA.

------
xSwag
Did they "pwn" the servers or change the DNS?

------
gitarr
These are no "hackers" if they do this for a violent and evil dictator. They
are the equivalent of the propaganda sheep in the third reich and nothing
more. They are on the wrong side of history, that's clear, bargains in an
evil, inhuman game.

